# can you file a rats nails?



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

urg my rat LOVES to climb up my arm and down my back and around my neck :wink: her nails are soooo sharp. Do you think i can file down the pointy ends??


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't file them - but you can certainly clip them down using nail clippers or small nail scissors. Just clip off the ends (just the ends, you should see on their nail there is a pink centre to the nail - if you clip that high you will catch the blood supply)


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Definatly clip them, I don't see any rat sticking around for their nails to be filed!! lol All I can picture is them freaking out and trying to run away.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i gave up on clipping once (thats the ONLY thing about having rats that makes me angry sometimes) and i had a file, decided to go for it....that was harder, its IMPOSSIBLE for them to stay still unless you drug them (and i wouldnt advise doing that )


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

i use a filer


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

eddi doesn't sit still for any of that. 
i admire anyone who can clip their rat's nails :lol:


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Iloveratz500 said:


> i use a filer


yes i would have thought filing would be more safer even though it would take a while, i wouldnt try and clip just in case i do hit the nerve. I think i will file as soon as i take her out of her hammock when she just wakes up, for about one minute she likes to just sit there while i pet her. It might take a few trys and maybe over a few days but, i think its much safer


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Honestly can't see a rat sitting still for very long for you to do that.
You can see the quick in their nails so as long as you just clip the sharp end then it would be fine.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i would also think you would have to hold their fingers firmly or the my bend and break, just a thought...


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually both methods are tough if your rats aren't the type that will just sit there and let you do it. I took mine to the vet only cost about $12. If you do decide to do it on your own make sure to have styptic powder like kwik-stop or corn starch, flour or bisquickquick. Hopefully you wont have to use it. You can usually see where the kwikbegins in the nail. Out of the two I would say clipping over filing.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Try putting a brick or rough surface under their water bottle. If you put it somewhere they go frequently it will do all the hard work for you without you having to freak out poor rattie.


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah I've tried clipping Adie's nails once...I even told her 'look, stop moving or something bad will happen' lol saying it just made me feel better. The first nail went fine but on the second nail, at the last second she jerked and I took too much off  
It wasn't too bad thankfully but I haven't tried since. I just deal with all the scratches. Even the ones on my wrist that I have to explain to people lol I hate that 
the brick thing is a good idea, I haven't tried it but I just deal with it lol

Nikki >.<


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

My b/f and I clip our rats' nails. At first we gave them a bit of treat after each nail, then just after each paw. It really helps to have someone else helping, I don't know if I could do it alone. Now that the rats associate clippers with treats, it's easy as can be. However, if you're not up for it, I would stick with what Urithrand recommended about the brick. Several members do that, and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

filing can be dangerous with little toes that could get hurt from the pressure you exert on them, clip them with human nail clippers, its the easiest.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Urithrand said:


> Try putting a brick or rough surface under their water bottle. If you put it somewhere they go frequently it will do all the hard work for you without you having to freak out poor rattie.


I have found that the brick thing never works. I put my rough brick right where my boys spend most of their time, and even though they go there a lot, their nails are just as sharp as before.

I trim with a regular nail clipper, but I need help from my partner to hold them while I clip... and I haven't been able to get the front ones, as the nail is so small and they are so squirmy... does anyone have a good method for getting the front ones?


----------

